# My foster baby, Mal, is at the rainbow bridge.



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

my little foster, Mal, died today at the vet clinic. I am heartbroken. Him and his litter mates came to me two weeks ago with uri and diarrhea. They were all on medication and while the other ones started getting better, little Mal perked up for a while and then started going downhill. Last week I took him to the vet with another baby and seemed to get better. Monday I took him back to the clinic as he was lethargic, not eating or drinking. They did sub q fluid and changed his medication, but his little body was giving up. This morning he was cold and lethargic. Took him back to the clinic and he was on an IV and they kept him warm and comfortable. I got the call about an hour ago where he passed on. I went to get him and we buried him in the yard. I will miss the little guy. He was my shoulder cat. There was nothing he liked more than being held and be in my shoulder. He was a beautiful baby.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Jetlaya...I'm so sorry...:'(
What a Cutie Mal was...
He had Love, Care and Cuddles in his short life...and...that is precious...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, he was beautiful!!


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

Poor little guy, at least he got to spend his time with a loving family in the end. I'm sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww, I am SO, SO sorry about this baby passing. Some just can't recover and when they are tiny it's so hard on them. I read recently that 15% of a litter normally won't make it. It breaks my heart when any of my furbabies pass but losing a baby is especially hard.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Always so sad when a baby dies - bless you both - not that he needs blessinga anymore - he has them!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

:sad2:sad2

Breaks my heart. Into pieces. I am so very sorry.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry Jetlaya.  He was a little cutie pie. It has to be so tough to watch a little one fight to survive but just not be able to at a certain point. 

He truly appreciates all the love and cuddles you gave him in his short time.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so very sorry Jetlaya.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss. I wish there was something comforting I could say.

One thing is clear, he knew YOU loved and protected him. That is why he wanted to be with you all the time. Shoulder or arms, it didn't matter to him, he felt loved and knew where to find it... you.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so so sorry!  Rationally, we, as foster parents, know that sometimes, despite doing everything in our power to make a kitten better, that there's nothing we can do, but it doesn't make losing them any easier. I'm sure that ending up with such a loving compassionate foster mommy was the happiest life little Mal could have wished for during his tragically short time here. *hugs*


----------

